# Whole House Surge Suppression



## mikewardjr (Aug 1, 2007)

How are whole house surge suppressors sized?? is it just by the amperage of the service??


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Specs are by how high an impulse a TVSS can handle. 

Proper installation of the TVSS improves it's ability to handle impulses in addition secondary TVSS downstream improve or minimizes the impact of impulses.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Speaking of TVSS's, I prefer these. http://www.stediwatt.com/ They're literally made right down the road from me. They're also an OEM for many of the panel protectors you might use already.


----------



## mikewardjr (Aug 1, 2007)

I would like to thank brian and MDS for there input


----------

